# BEFORE & AFTER PIC.



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2014)

After 6 months+ hiatus from using the Tumbler finally got it up & running again. Heres a 1870's VERHAGE Mineral Water from Cincinnati, Ohio. Was pretty rough, sic & beat up before I started. Now shines like brand new. Would be about mint but has chip in lip. Anybody know if this is a tough or common bottle? THANKS, LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 22, 2014)

Another Pic, hard to get a good pic at night with no natural light. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Oct 23, 2014)

I know nothing.  But I like it.


----------



## LC (Oct 23, 2014)

Its not all that uncommon in the Cincinnati area . I think I have a couple of them put up somewhere . There are a couple of them on eBay at present Leon , don't know what they might bring , may not even get a bid , never know on eBay  . I do not believe either of them are pontiled though . Of course the pontiled variety would be  worth more but I can not give you a precise estimate of what it would be worth  .


----------



## Canadacan (Oct 24, 2014)

Amazing clean up on that!...I have a few bottles that could use a tumble, but between the cost to have it done and the shipping not really worth it. I'd love to get a tumbler....even a used one.


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello Leon,  I like it and the main reason is that it is hand blown.   I have collected and worked in mold making and traveled the world going to glass making conventions and seminars to tell the production people about a metal casting that would work better and make better glass than the plain chilled cast iron they were using. The fact that I could see some sloppy glass under the hand tooled applied finish was enough for me to want to see more.  I think I see vertical streth or stress lines on the neck.  I couldn't read enough of the embossing, and you didn't show us a bottom picture.  It would be worth the shipping cost and another $20  to me - so I could get to let the bottle tell me how it was made.   RED Matthews <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 20, 2014)

Hello Leon,  I like it and the main reason is that it is hand blown.   I have collected and worked in mold making and traveled the world going to glass making conventions and seminars to tell the production people about a metal casting that would work better and make better glass than the plain chilled cast iron they were using. The fact that I could see some sloppy glass under the hand tooled applied finish was enough for me to want to see more.  I think I see vertical streth or stress lines on the neck.  I couldn't read enough of the embossing, and you didn't show us a bottom picture.  It would be worth the shipping cost and another $20  to me - so I could get to let the bottle tell me how it was made.   RED Matthews <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------



## hemihampton (Nov 20, 2014)

RED, $35 plus shipping & it's yours. Let me know? LEON.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jun 9, 2015)

I am thinking I could that.  <bottlemysteries.com> RED M..


----------



## hemihampton (Jun 11, 2015)

Red, $29.00 & 9.00 to ship. Let me know. LEON.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 22, 2015)

OK Leon I could go the $38 - and it would have to be sent to NY.  It would be better ''if we waited until September 12th and sent it to my Florida address.  I still don't know what the embossing reads.  I didn't see any further reference or email about this activity.  I just scrounged around on the forum and found this thread. RED Matthews  e.m. <bottlemysteries@yahoo.com>


----------

